# help please cecostomy tube sugery



## mammyjuls

Hi my 4 yr old son has sever constapation and the consultant have tried every think all types of meds on very very high dose enimas all sorts this been going on for over 
1 yr now and now the consultant are talking about him cecostomy tube sugery has anyone got any kids who have had this and can tell me about it ect ....... Thank you


----------

